# Goat Spa



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

When your goat needs a bath and its cold out....and then she realizes there's a mirror so she needs to be on the counter while you blow dry her hair.

No one is spoiled around here.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Too funny! They have the cutest personalities


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Our goats get baths inside too :roll:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Your goats are spoiled Amy? Nooo. No way!
Whad she think of the goatie in the mirror?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I now have to bring a mirror out to my goats. That would be amazing to see. :laugh:


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

This goat (Lacey) was curious but the goat in the mirror didn't smell like food or goat so she didn't stay interested.

The baby goats that hang out in the house regularly think the goats in the mirror need a fight.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh that is too funny , ROFL 
I love it , your the bestest goat mommy Amy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That is just too cute!! :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Back when I had my horse my friend had bought a mirror for our tack room at the barn and was carrying it out to the courtyard where our horses where and the tack room. Well , her horse caught site of his reflection and literally jumped out of his skin , I mean , his eyes bulged out like a cartoon !
Poor guy , he always was looking for "that other horse" from then on , lolol

Im dying to know what my goats would do with a mirror 
I may have to show Bill one next time he and HoneyBee come in to watch TV with us


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Too funny!!! That's cute. I'm going to have to see what some if my kids do..


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

The baby Nigi's favorite room in the house is the kitchen (of course) and the glass in the oven needs to be challenged daily unless they're lured out of the kitchen with food. I'll try to get a picture the next time they're in the house. Someone comes in at least once every day (my Mom misses her dog who passed 2 weeks ago)


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , sorry about your Mom's dog  
Looking forward to the pictures !


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh.....she's not spoiled AT ALL! hehe. sooo cute!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sorry about you mom's dog. Excited for more pictures


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your mom's dog, but can't wait for more pics


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes.. great goat mommy! That's awesome.


----------

